# Outlaw 2 sizes??



## youngDUMP

I have been looking at these tires really hard lately and they are sick! I'm wanting to get a set and the only thing that is stopping me is how big they are. Just curious if anyone has possibly seen/read/heard of any new tire sizes for the outlaw 2 being released. 28's maybe.....?


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09

Won't b another size for awhile but a 28is in the works along wit a 31...which my outlaw2s wit 16psi measure 30.5 ins so I'm good lol


----------



## JPs300

They are planning to release a 28" version mid-late summer, then will likely work on an even larger size.


----------



## JLOWERY

They need to work on weight

KAWI RULES


----------



## Brute650i

The law 2's are just as heavy as any other comparable tire. The first batch was heavy but the rest have been improved


----------



## youngDUMP

JPs300 said:


> They are planning to release a 28" version mid-late summer, then will likely work on an even larger size.


This is great! Hope it all works and they get them rollin out to dealers quickly


----------



## JPs300

I am considering dropping down the 28's myself when they come out, or possibly just a set of s/w 30 backs. Actually, more considering swapping this kitty for an XMR to negate needing to down grade tires.......


----------



## jrpro130

The 31s and outlaw 2 are same size. I have a pic side by side if anyone wants them. They need to make a 28 in 10 wide. 

I might be doing something new too. So Jp pm me if you sell! I prob will have someone to buy 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130

Left to right; 31 wide, 29 outlaw 2 wide, 29.5 10" wide. All on runs 6 psi 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300

Will let you know if I make a change. Love them for everything except sugar sand, but my drive train carnage is starting to drive me nuts.


----------



## jrpro130

I know I'll sound like an old man saying this but something I realized just recently is that sometimes it all about tried and true...not new. 

My 08 on old 29.5 skinnies went everywhere my bike on 31s goes except I NEVER broke on 29. And I was very rough on it back then. Sometimes stock is good! Im all about a good mix of reliable and power. Which for me was 29.5 and mostly stock. 

Just an idea. The old 29.5 were the best tire I ever had. Yes the 31 go through more but not much more...not worth having to upgrade axles and get gear reduction. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## youngDUMP

Absolutely loved my old 29s on my but I like the 14s and don't want to get rid of them. Now if they would make original 29.5 for a 14" rim... I would have a set ordered right now.


----------



## JPs300

The new tread is great, but my power is killing stuff. - I was killing it with just the terms, so the law2's are no suprise for breakages.


----------

